# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Self-assembling origami robots

## Airicist

“An Untethered Miniature Origami Robot That Self-folds, Walks, Swims, and Degrades” 

by Shuhei Miyashita, Steven Guitron, Marvin Ludersdorfer, Cynthia R. Sung, and Daniela Rus from MIT and TU Munich, was presented yesterday at ICRA 2015 in Seattle.

----------


## Airicist

Miniature origami robot self-folds, walks, swims, and degrades

Uploaded on May 28, 2015

"Origami Robot Folds Itself Up, Does Cool Stuff, Dissolves Into Nothing"

by Evan Ackerman
May 28, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot Origami: Robot self-folds, walks, and completes tasks

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> A team of MIT researchers have developed a printable origami robot that folds itself up from a flat sheet of plastic when heated and measures about a centimeter from front to back.
> 
> Weighing only a third of a gram, the robot can swim, climb an incline, traverse rough terrain, and carry a load twice its weight.

----------


## Airicist

Origami robot swims, walks and dissolves

Published on Jun 12, 2015




> Watch it self-fold, walk, and even swim. A tiny robot made of plastic can be "controlled" by an external magnetic field

----------


## Airicist

"Centimeter-long origami robot"
Controlled by magnetic fields, tiny robot climbs inclines, swims, and carries loads twice its weight.

by Larry Hardesty, MIT News Office 
June 12, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ingestible origami robot

Published on May 12, 2016




> Researchers at MIT, the University of Sheffield, and the Tokyo Institute of Technology have demonstrated a tiny origami robot that can unfold itself from a swallowed capsule and, steered by external magnetic fields, crawl across the stomach wall to remove a swallowed button battery or patch a wound.


"Ingestible origami robot"
Robot unfolds from ingestible capsule, removes button battery stuck to wall of simulated stomach.

by Larry Hardesty
May 12, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Stomach trouble? Try swallowing a robot

Published on Jul 18, 2016




> A tiny, ingestible robot could be a new tool for healing serious stomach wounds. Researchers call it an “origami robot” because the accordion-shaped gadget is folded and frozen into an ice capsule, then unfolds after being swallowed. (July 19)

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Pill Robot Is Coming"
“The idea that you could repair a human body by swallowing something, instead of making cuts, is amazing,” says innovator Daniela Rus.

by Olga Kharif
August 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robot Pill Preventing Surgery? MIT Scientist Creates Tiny Magnet To Reduce Cutting During Medical Procedures"

by Janice Williams
August 5, 2016

----------

